# Quick poll:



## jmreid73 (Feb 20, 2009)

Was wondering at what point y'all let your apprentices (under supervision) get their hands on a torch and do some of the simpler sweat joints? I know when I was an apprentice I got to do it pretty early on, but I had done a bunch with my dad growing up and was familiar with it. I've got an apprentice that is doing quite well, learning a lot and progressing nicely and is itchin to get after it. Case by case or do y'all have some hard and fast rules?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Got to learn somehow, just teach him the right way.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

jmreid73 said:


> I've got an apprentice that is doing quite well, learning a lot and progressing nicely and is itchin to get after it. Case by case or do y'all have some hard and fast rules?


That says it is time!


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

When the apprentice is learning quickly I am as fast with the trigger to let them start helping me.I am there to teach and most people learn by doing.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

My apprenticeship was trial by fire all the way, we were undermanned and over worked. It helped that I am a very fast learner, I was running a truck before I was two years in the trade. Of course some people are just like that, others not so much. Another guy started the same time as me and has got the helper for life gig down pat now.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

I was pretty lucky in that I got to get my hands dirty pretty early in my time. I am aware of a job ongoing in my local jurisdiction where management has decreed that no apprenti shall operate a scissor lift (whether certified or not) on that particular job unless he is a fourth year or higher, meaning 5400 hours under his belt.

To me, that is just ludacris!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> I was pretty lucky in that I got to get my hands dirty pretty early in my time. I am aware of a job ongoing in my local jurisdiction where management has decreed that no apprenti shall operate a scissor lift (whether certified or not) on that particular job unless he is a fourth year or higher, meaning 5400 hours under his belt.
> 
> To me, that is just ludacris!


 I started out on the dumb end of a shovel and then graduated to the dumb end of a right angle drill -- The Boss would come in and lay everything out with colored pencils; red for 1-3/8", black for 2-1/8", green for 2-9/16", yellow for 3-5/8" and blue for 4-1/2".

After that, I graduated to cutting pipe and tube.

Learning the hows and whys didn't happen until after about 6 months.

He was a total control freak, had zero tolerance for initiative, free thought, questions or small talk.

I hated that man with a passion. He choked to death eating deep fried chicken gizzards in the front seat of his work van about 20 years ago.


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

First gig I got hooked up a hammer drill breaking up concrete to move misplaced floor sinks. The lead mechanic (no he wasn't a plumber but a hell of a foreman) pretty much said have at it. Here's the plans this means this and that means that. Two weeks into working for the company was throwing 3 ductile into the ground on a new main. Amazingly I did it and he "knew" I could.

Had another plumber's way of teaching was simply yelling "faster", kicking ladders out from underneath, or turning the water on while running pipe... he was the biggest Dick... but taught me a lot very quickly.

One other guy, very good at the custom homes with all the f-ed up engineered joist going this easy and that that you can't touch, yea he never approached anything with out being in "the right frame of mind". Lost a lot of brain cells, but, did teach me to look before jumping.

A good teacher will no what your capable of before you do and know what you can handle. Sometimes, as when I've had apprentices with me, your limited until you show you got a pair and jump in.

Hate to see my boss get dirty... first lesson learned


----------



## ogre plumber (Dec 30, 2010)

My thoughts are you only learn by doing it and the more you do it the better you get.Unless a guy is a complete dumbass I think the sooner he starts the better.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Richard Hilliard said:


> When the apprentice is learning quickly I am as fast with the trigger to let them start helping me.I am there to teach and most people learn by doing.


My thoughts exactly...

If the apprentice is a good one, pays attention, works hard, and gets it done right, Feed him the knowledge as fast as you can....

If the guy is useless he can be a tool and materials carrier a long long time...


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

My apprenticeship was also a trial by fire. Things work a little differently down here and I was running work as a 4th year. I was told to sink or swim and thank God I swam fast!

I haven't worked for any real peckerheads, me being 6'6" and 235 lbs probably helped with that... Haha

I say turn him loose, what I tell my help is you can't break anything that I can't fix (within reason) they have to learn it from somewhere so just guide him the right way and he will appreciate it, plus you will get some good help.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Just teach him right. The old man that taught me didn't believe in anybody soldering back in the wall until their 4th year. Nothing but straps & caps till then. He'd have me fit everything up, then wait for him to solder it.
In my 3rd year, He was up in the attic & I had fitted up a section down below. I just grabbed the torch & had at it. He came down & looked at everything with an inspection mirror & said "I guess it'll do. We'll find out when ya turn the water on."


----------



## jmreid73 (Feb 20, 2009)

Agree with all that's been said. He's right over my shoulder when I'm working. Let him sweat a bunch of stuff last week and he did a pretty good job. Even grabbed the rag and wiped his joints. He's got a good work ethic and I think he's well on his was to being a good addition to the trade.


----------

